# Up in flames



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I don't post too often on here but love how much advise and information there is available. I'm after a little advise myself.

Last night I was driving home when I noticed a smell of burning. I looked down towards the pedals and noticed some flames coming from under the lower dashboard by the clutch pedal. I pulled over, got out of the car and called the fire brigade. They attended quickly and put it out. Here are some pics of the damage:





The damage is mostly behind the dashboard where the electrics caught fire. The clocks had to be removed (forcibly) to put the fire out and also most of the radio / centre consol. The car is a 61 plate insignia with 100k.

I'm not sure whether there is enough damage to warrant writing the car off. However, I do not want it back. I have three children under 10 and wouldn't want this to happen with them in the car. I was wondering if anyone knew where I stand on this?

Any information or experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Ben


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Glad too read you got out and it didnt go up. I would make sure they right it off as I wouldn't want it back either. Plus get it sent back to the factory for a full strip down and investigation.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a write off mate. I had a small fire recently and when i called my insurance they wrote it off over the phone when i called to report it


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers for the replies. 

It's been recovered and will obviously be looked at on Monday. 

I'm with LV and spoke to them last night about it. It's just a waiting game now I suppose. 

Ben


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd say it'll be written off. If so, you have no control over what's done with it once you've accepted their settlement offer.

Have they put you in a car meantime?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

When i called up to report a fire in my engine bay i described it and the lady on the other end of the phone said she had the authority to write it off there and then with fire damage which she promptly did so that my pay out would come through quicker.

i'm certainly no expert but yours looks more than enough to be a write off. How she explained it to me was that it was just not economical to repair unless the car was worth a substantial amount


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the car completely standard, no modifications? 

If so I'd be writing to vauxhall and asking for an explanation as to why this has happened and tell them how it's put your family in danger. Shame it doesn't have warranty and you could leave it on the forecourt and say fix that!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

She's a goner dude .


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

It will be written off, apart from replacing the wiring loom, clocks, headlining, seats, carpets, under dash items, door cards and the list goes on it is a four year old Vauxhall, even the smallest of fires inside a car means a write off. Start looking for something else. 
At least you were not hurt.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Plus get it sent back to the factory for a full strip down and investigation.


Never going to happen. It'll be written off and end up in a salvage yard.



B17BLG said:


> If so I'd be writing to vauxhall and asking for an explanation as to why this has happened ........


I wouldn't waste the paper. Crystal Balls don't work.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Andy-P said:


> Never going to happen. It'll be written off and end up in a salvage yard.
> 
> I wouldn't waste the paper. Crystal Balls don't work.


I'd still be asking the question. Why should you accept a 4 year old car to set fire to itself?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Is the car completely standard, no modifications?
> 
> If so I'd be writing to vauxhall and asking for an explanation as to why this has happened and tell them how it's put your family in danger. Shame it doesn't have warranty and you could leave it on the forecourt and say fix that!


I would be contacting Vauxhall UK. While the car will be covered by your insurance, most car manufactures take cars catching fire on their own seriously. It maybe an issue they are currently unaware of.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to see that mate but as others have said at least you're ok. I often look at small fire extinguishers for my car but never get round to it. In your opinion do you think one would have made any difference or was it too far gone by the time you noticed?


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad to see you are ok. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andy-P said:


> Never going to happen. It'll be written off and end up in a salvage yard.


You would be surprised. Alot of manufactures ask for stuff back


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

It's write off mate. I know this sounds terrible but you will never be able to recover the engine wiring loom at a point that you won't get constant problems.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think you will see it again mate, sorry to hear about that bet you're gutted. I've seen hundreds having been a Firefighter 22 years, damaged cars and houses can be replaced mate people can't. :thumb:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Same thing happened to someone I know a few months back...Vauxhall seems to have an issue...


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies. 

I'm not really fussed knowing how it happened, I just put it down to one of those things. I'm just glad I was on my own as I can imagine my children would have got quite upset. 

Ironically, I am a firefighter (12 years wholetime) and it was an old watch of mine who attended. They haven't given me too much ribbing yet, honest!

Ben


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad you are fine. I have an insignia so it would be interesting to find out the reason for the fire.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

They're quite shocking pictures mate.

I'm glad you got out alive and well.....I just think I (personally) might have needed a change of pants!! :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.insignia-enthusiast.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=4388

Supposedly only 2009/2010 models though?


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

It's with a Vauxhall main dealer now.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Whys that?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As mentioned, a definite write off.....the water damage alone would possibly write it off...not counting the smoke damage, and that's before you get the 'real' damage.



J306TD said:


> You would be surprised. Alot of manufactures ask for stuff back


It's not the manufactures to decide what happen to it. After it's written off the insurance company will be the owners. But I'm sure they have no problems selling it to the manufacturer rather than a scrap yard if they want it. :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

They were the only local garage that had the appropriate license to hold a vehicle that had been fire damaged apparently.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, the saga continues. 

The car was recovered buy A1 after the incident happened on Saturday evening. Apollo Repair centre were instructed to repair / estimate the damage and the vehicle was dropped of to their site. They refused to take on the work saying they did not have a fire license to store the vehicle on the premises. This is in fact a lie which I found out today. 

The car was then delivered by A1 to Evans Halshaw (Vauxhall main dealer) even though they do not have a repair centre and also do not have a magical fire license. The car sat there until yesterday and was not looked at. In the mean time (Monday PM) I had to contact Vauxhall UK to report the incident. They said they would instruct a technical team to look over the car. This still has not happened and Evans Halshaw will not touch the car without approval from Vauxhall UK. 

Yesterday A1 collected the car from Evans Halshaw and took it back to their yard as they were in dispute with my insurers, LV, over payment. I looked over the car in the transport companies yard yesterday and noticed two wheel trims were missing. Nothing major but still frustrating. 

LV called me to say they could not find anyone to fix / assess my car and if I knew of anyone?! This is starting to take the **** really. Another phone call from LV and they have found a local company called Burridge Accident Repair Centre but they are not approved by LV. 

As they were local I popped down to have a chat with them. It turns out they are an approved repairer for LV but are frustrated with them as all LV are sending their way are cars that will be written off. They told me they would reject LV's instruction as the car should be written off due to the fire and water damage. Apparently they do not make any money from written off cars. 

I'm trying to be calm and accommodating. I have access to a second car so have told them not to provide me with a courtesy car but its been almost a week and nothing has happened apart from the car having two wheel trims removed and the car moved about. 

Sorry for the long moan but does anyone have any advise?

Ben


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Seems you are being mess about when the car is quite clearly a write off. The issue is as you have spotted is that there is no money to be made in your car as it is a write off hence why no one will touch it


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Seems to me that LV are just delaying the inevitable, it is a write off. Contact LV in writing but address it to the CEO, their email addy will be online, things will move forward then. Tell him/her everything that has happened, a phone call will be no good as they won't put you through to the office you need. 
Always go to the top it's amazing how things get moving after that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess:

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/action/when-to-take-a-complaint-to-the-ombudsman

If and when you've raised a complaint with LV.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the guy you need - be polite, getting angry with them will get you nowhere.

[email protected]



Vossman said:


> Seems to me that LV are just delaying the inevitable, it is a write off. Contact LV in writing but address it to the CEO, their email addy will be online, things will move forward then. Tell him/her everything that has happened, a phone call will be no good as they won't put you through to the office you need.
> Always go to the top it's amazing how things get moving after that.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Speak to their claims department, ask for a manager and explain you are not happy and would like this resolved urgently.

LV should be appointing an assessor to look at the vehicle and to confirm it is a write off and then provide a report/valuation so the Insurers can make an offer.

Emailing the ceo will probably only slow things down as he is unlikely to deal with it and will just forward it on to the relevant complaints department. If you have a complaint, there are specific procedures you need to follow and these are detailed in your policy booklet. if you don't follow the complaints procedure, the Ombudsman (FOS) won't entertain anything unless you have followed the correct complaints procedure as there specific timelines in which complaints must be addressed and resolved. 

Insurers have up to 8 weeks to investigate and resolve complaints, so making a complaint won't necessarily get your car sorted overnight!

LV are normally pretty good, i'm almost certain the quickest way to resolve this is to speak to them (a manager) and ask for some action.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't believe they're asking you if you know of someone who can assess it.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Adding to the above, ask them for a courtesy car if it's FOC.....it will incentivise them not to have this outstanding for weeks?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this ben, the main question though, why are you drivin an insignia 

Hope yoh get IT sorted dude


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bero said:


> Adding to the above, ask them for a courtesy car if it's FOC.....it will incentivise them not to have this outstanding for weeks?


It's unlikely there will be a courtesy car provided. This is normally an agreement Insurers have with approved repairers to provide a car for the duration of the repair. If the vehicle is a total loss, there will be no repair, so no obligation for the garage to provide a courtesy car.

If the op paid extra for a "guaranteed" courtesy car cover with LV, then they will supply one for 2 weeks if the vehicle is a total loss.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> Sorry to hear of this ben, the main question though, why are you drivin an insignia
> 
> Hope yoh get IT sorted dude


It was a nice, big, modern and safe car for the family and I. If it's written off then I will be looking for an E9x sport touring.

I was offered a hire car but turned it down as it was too small and I have use of another car.

Ben


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless you get a kick out of wasting your time, go to the top !!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

From my experience, LV are good to deal with.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> It's unlikely there will be a courtesy car provided. This is normally an agreement Insurers have with approved repairers to provide a car for the duration of the repair. If the vehicle is a total loss, there will be no repair, so no obligation for the garage to provide a courtesy car.
> 
> If the op paid extra for a "guaranteed" courtesy car cover with LV, then they will supply one for 2 weeks if the vehicle is a total loss.


While I'm not questioning you. The car has not been confirmed as a total loss yet. In my experience, a courtesy car is given until the total loss is decided, the insurance company post a cheque and a couple additional days.

Or am I way off? :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

In normal circumstances, you are right, the LV approved garage would supply a courtesy car until the vehicle had been assessed as a total loss. :thumb:

But in this case, the garage had decided it was total loss, so wouldn't be repairing the car. This would also mean they wouldn't be supplying a courtesy car as there would be no financial benefit to them.



Ben1413 said:


> They told me they would reject LV's instruction as the car should be written off due to the fire and water damage.


LV say on their website that they do have an option to pay extra for a "guaranteed" courtesy car, but this would only be an option at inception or renewal of the policy. This would eliminate the potential problem.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> In normal circumstances, you are right, the LV approved garage would supply a courtesy car until the vehicle had been assessed as a total loss. :thumb:
> 
> But in this case, *the garage had decided it was total loss*, so wouldn't be repairing the car. This would also mean they wouldn't be supplying a courtesy car as there would be no financial benefit to them.
> 
> LV say on their website that they do have an option to pay extra for a "guaranteed" courtesy car, but this would only be an option at inception or renewal of the policy. This would eliminate the potential problem.


From that I've read, this is the problem, no garage has officially assessed it as a total loss yet, and LV can't find one to do this.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry if this is a re-post

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2HYpJngVRMnrvzrWDNx7vp0/vauxhall-insignia


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

That's definitely a write off. More effort to fix than the car would be worth sorry. Wouldn't even bother pursuing Vauxhall they will stall for months meantime you're left without money or a car. Just run through insurance.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Update time. 

It's at a Vauxhall main dealer in Southampton and they have sent their estimate to the insurance company today. All in all there are three pages of parts totalling £21k! The engineers need to look at it now and then confirm it's a total loss and pay me out. The end is in sight!

On the courtesy car front, I was offered one but it was too small and I have use of another car so wasn't too fussed. 

Ben


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

snewham said:


> That's definitely a write off. More effort to fix than the car would be worth sorry. Wouldn't even bother pursuing Vauxhall they will stall for months meantime you're left without money or a car. Just run through insurance.


I didn't pursue Vauxhall, they requested I contact them and provide details of the incident. After a few days they called to say they wouldn't cover the repairs. I didn't want them too as that's what insurance is for. I have nonissue with Vauxhall and wasn't expecting anything from them.

Ben


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been offered £6k which is what I paid for the car so happy with that. 

On the lookout now for a bmw 320 / 330d sport touring now. 

Ben


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Always turn down the first offer as they have to go up


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

J306TD said:


> Always turn down the first offer as they have to go up


I paid £5995 for the car in November. I've got my money back so am apply with that. I'm not interested in trying dragging it out for a few hundred pounds.

Ben


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Besides which, LV don't normally budge on their offers anyway. There is no obligation to increase an offer just because it has been turned down, especially if the offer is a fair one. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben1413 said:


> I paid £5995 for the car in November. I've got my money back so am apply with that. I'm not interested in trying dragging it out for a few hundred pounds.
> 
> Ben


That's a good attitude to have.

Some people do try to extract all they can from their their insurance, but it's hard to complain when they offer you every penny you paid for a car.

I think most people would be delighted with the offer.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Ben,

Just read through this thread so glad you are ok and you have your payout :thumb: Moving forward will be good to see some pictures of your new/replacement car once you get one :thumb:

All the best
Ben


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ben1413 said:


> I paid £5995 for the car in November. I've got my money back so am apply with that. I'm not interested in trying dragging it out for a few hundred pounds.
> 
> Ben


Good to hear, makes a change to people screwing as much as they can out of insurance companies


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers all. 

The cheque is on the way so in on the lookout. 

The list is:

E90 shape 330/320d sport touring 
Skoda octavia VRS estate
Alfa 159 ti estate

I will keep this thread updated and appreciate everyone's comments. 

Ben


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Steer well clear of the Alfa pretty looking but seriously riddled with faults and issues.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Steer well clear of the Alfa pretty looking but seriously riddled with faults and issues.


I have heard but they are very pretty, especially in TI trim.

Also looking at Volvo V50 sports.

Ben


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ben1413 said:


> I paid £5995 for the car in November. I've got my money back so am apply with that. I'm not interested in trying dragging it out for a few hundred pounds.
> 
> Ben


I was exactly the same mate. I got a good first offer so accepted for less hassle. Happy hunting:detailer:


----------

